
Show HN: Goapp, an opinionated guideline for Go web apps - bnkamalesh
https://github.com/bnkamalesh/goapp
======
bnkamalesh
I'm reposting this
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23738278](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23738278)),
as a few users pointed out that I should be submitting a URL post and explain
in comment.

So like the title says, it's an opinionated guideline to structure a Go web
application/service (or could be extended for any application). And my
opinions formed over a span of 5+ years building web applications/services
with Go. Even though I've mentioned go.mod and go.sum, this guideline works
for 1.4+ (i.e. since introduction of 'internal' special directory).

